# Happy Birthday, Haunted Bayou!



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You're an All Saints Day birthday girl


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
You live in a zoo.
But not everyone can live in Oklahoma. 
So I guess Texas will do.

 I hope your birthday is a great one!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, HB!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks everybody. 

Nice song Scareme.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks again.


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

Happy belated B-Day Bayou.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey HB....Hope you had a GREAT BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY.....!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

* Happy Birthday Haunted Bayou ! I hope you had a great day and have a great year! *


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

Belated wishes for a


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Sorry guys...just checked back in.
Thanks a bunch for all of the birthday wishes...and yes, I am an 'all saints baby', and I still get halloween associated with my birthday like early birthday parties with 10/31 theme so it is all good.

Thanks again.


----------

